# Building a Storage Shed



## mthguy (May 2, 2014)

I am having a very difficult time finding high quality plans for sheds, I keep finding those "12,000+ plans!!!! WOW!!!!" sites that don't provide much. I am hoping to find some detailed plans that include a cut list and a materials manifest so I can locate everything I need.

I am curious if anyone knows of some reputable places to find this sort of detail. I am happy to buy the plans, but I have trouble putting down money without knowing the level of detail put into the plans. any help is appreciated.

EDIT: I realize I may have posted this in the wrong forum, if this is the case, can a moderator please move it.

thanks.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The very first link when I googled "shed plans" had free drawings and material lists.

http://www.familyhandyman.com/sheds


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

If you need plans to build a shed, then you need to go to the big box. They have truss kits. They are very simple to assemble, and they figure all the materials for you.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I had my sons build a metal garage in my backyard for storage of timber.It is one of the best decisions I have made for quite a long time.I can now freely walk around both of my shops and breathe out at the same time LOL have fun, Mine came in a kit delivered and with all neccessary screws panels nuts and bolts it was amazing to watch it come together after a long wait (years) for such a little storage paradise actually twnty foot by ten and around eight foot high to the edges not roof height.Alistair


----------



## neverenougftackle (May 6, 2013)

My backgroung was in construction. residential and commerical. So I built my own, but the one thing I have seen in most all of these kit sheds are the low roof lines. They are made to conserve on lumber in their truss planes. Since these Gambrel roof designs give you LOTS MORE interior clearance, why not take advantage of this design. In the very back of mine I built a 4' wide (sheets of 3/4" 4×8 ply.) section by the width of the shed,, a loft. Clear streight grain 2×4"s joist 14" centered carried each end by those 2×4 metal hangers supported on the back wall and on the front attached to a 4×6 beam running the width set on to the side walls top doubled plates with a 2×4 ledger fasten to the inside wall studs below the ends of the beam and to lock/nail it into place. Now,,not a whole lot of space, but you would be surprise of the "out of the way not often needed stuff" this Barn/Gambrel roof design in this type of roof offers. but you got'sta do it in the origional built.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

MY kit came with no lumber just what looks like galvanised, or treated metal.All screws together Man there was a million holes to drill and one million and one screws to turn.So it kept us from wearying, or becoming bored . Alistair


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I went to Google images for free shed plans and while got a lot of ideas, none of the plans actually free. Lot of pages did not load clicking on links. Had same results several years ago building my woodshed. So drew my own plan from something seen online and built one.

Found more info at Google Books, many books listed there give a preview.
https://www.google.com/search?q=shed+plans&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1

At the end of the day look for a how to build a shed book at your favorite home center or book store and buy it.


----------



## DaveStreak (May 5, 2016)

Stay away from these money makers that are offering 12000 or even 16000 shed plans. You will get a zip file containing random scanned JPG/PDF files which are collected from internet. They are really awful.

Generally there are two options available in the market today. Real plain architectural drawings, which will give you only exact measurements, or you can go with detailed step-by-step shed plans like these: https://www.howtobuildashed.org/shed-plans/ I've got reccomendation from my cousin Steve.


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

Go to a place that sells sheds and look at them yourself. Take your camera. It's very straightforward to build one.


----------



## CudaDude (Jan 30, 2012)

I have plans to the following shed. If you want to message me your email, I'll send them to ya.

http://www.familyhandyman.com/sheds/2014shed/view-all


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

I have found a wealth of plans on the various state's agricultural websites. Some are useful and some aren't.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

I'd build a shed like I would frame a house. Though perhaps without the footing. General construction would be the same. I also think a shed kit might be the best way to go if you are not comfortable coming up with your own plan. I know someone who did that, and I think it was not much different than the same materials would have cost him.

Another idea is to go to a book store or BORG and see if they don't have some shed or other construction book. You probably don't really need an exact detailed plan, just one close enough to the size and style you want that you can then modify. Sure things change if you make it a lot wider and therefore need a more complex truss. But a doors is a door, a window a window, a wall is a wall.

I certainly agree you want to know what you are doing, but the techniques are going to be similar for any wood frame construction. So you might Google things like "wood frame construction" that type of thing (or get a book) to learn about some basics, which is all you need for a shed.

It's like a lot of things, not rocket surgery, but if you have no experience, it looks much harder than it is.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Old thread from 2014, bumped by a noob.


----------

